# Advise On How To Wire Up A Rocker Switch



## kelbygreen (24/10/11)

Hey,

I am thinking of putting a rocker switch with 2 normal lead plugs attached one male so I can attach a lead but unplug the lead and roll it up so its out of the way when storing and the outlet to be a female plug so I can plug my pump into. I want the switch as I dont want to plug/unplug the pump to turn it on and off or I dont want to run back and forward to the power point to turn it on/off. 

If there is a easier and better way to do this I am open to suggestions. But I want the points on the inside of the frame so they are out of the way and under the stand and the switch on the outside of the frame so I can flip it on and off when needed. 

My frame is timber so its 90x45mm pine I was thinking I can drill a hole threw and fit the switch flush on the outside and maybe a box on the inside but setting it up with a male plug may be a issue. 

Any thoughts??

Cheers
Kelby


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (24/10/11)

kelbygreen said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am thinking of putting a rocker switch with 2 normal lead plugs attached one male so I can attach a lead but unplug the lead and roll it up so its out of the way when storing and the outlet to be a female plug so I can plug my pump into. I want the switch as I dont want to plug/unplug the pump to turn it on and off or I dont want to run back and forward to the power point to turn it on/off.
> 
> ...




Have you ever thought of using the points you find all over caravans? They're weatherproof and have a switch (some illuminate).


----------



## kelbygreen (24/10/11)

not sure I know what you mean wallace?? like the the funny looking plug things that you can plug into the mains??

LIKE THIS??

If so thats a great idea. exactly what I want.

But still not sure how the rocker switch works as there is 3 prongs but how do you wire them?? is one neutral and the other 2 active??? so one comes from the power source and the other goes to the power plant?


----------



## QldKev (24/10/11)

http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?I...mp;form=KEYWORD

http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?I...mp;form=KEYWORD
and then get a plug one of these for the other side

and a box to put it in


----------



## QldKev (24/10/11)

kelbygreen said:


> not sure I know what you mean wallace?? like the the funny looking plug things that you can plug into the mains??
> 
> LIKE THIS??
> 
> ...


----------



## kelbygreen (24/10/11)

Yeah would still like to have a male plug but then again I guess I could get away without one and hard wire it. Just have to roll the lead up and hang it off the stand no biggy. Them caravan things look big and are not to cheap.


----------



## emnpaul (24/10/11)

You will probably need a seperate rocker switch and weatherproof enclosure. The caravan socket will need to be mounted through the lid of an adaptable box with a gasket to make it weatherproof. I have a feeling you can buy them already made up like this but it's been a while since I installed one so could be talking out my you know what. Starting at the 2 o'clock position is the active pin. At 6 o'clock is the earth pin (that's the long one). The other one is Neutral. It is important to get this right.

I am not sure exactly what you are trying to do. Is it on your brewstand? If so you will need to do some thinking on how you will make it all safe and waterproof. Also be *SURE *to supply it through a safety switch protected outlet.

I finish work at Charlestown at 4:00ish tomorrow. If you are down the south side of Newy I could pop in on my way home for a look-see if that's helpful. Will PM you my number. Text or call tomorrow after 7:00am if you are interested. I will not charge you. well, maybe one beer. 

edit: I am a licensed sparky. PM sent.


----------



## donburke (24/10/11)

kelbygreen said:


> not sure I know what you mean wallace?? like the the funny looking plug things that you can plug into the mains??
> 
> LIKE THIS??
> 
> ...



the 3rd connection on a switch is a loop, just switch the active, and if you dont understand i suggest you get some help from a sparky


----------



## kelbygreen (24/10/11)

cheers kev thought that would be the case. I will just connect the earths together??

yeah I do not have 15amp to my shed it would be a 15amp plug on the female side but only 10amps running threw it. But I think I will hard wire the inlet into the switch and then just put that plug you posted


----------



## kelbygreen (24/10/11)

Yeah emnpaul I have been wiring my own powertool leads and extension leads up for a long time I have a fair idea how they go  none has failed the tag test yet so must be ok 

HAHA I am just in windale so not to far. Yeah may get you to come have a look I have a idea what I want to do but not sure its the RIGHT way to do it. Beers on me of coarse (if you can stomach them haha)


----------



## QldKev (24/10/11)

kelbygreen said:


> cheers kev thought that would be the case. I will just connect the earths together??
> 
> yeah I do not have 15amp to my shed it would be a 15amp plug on the female side but only 10amps running threw it. But I think I will hard wire the inlet into the switch and then just put that plug you posted



Yep, earths together ensuring the best connection of the lot


----------



## katzke (25/10/11)

Would a power strip like used to plug in many devices work? Just drill a hole so you can stick your finger in and trip the switch. Not sure what you have. They are common in the USA.


----------



## kymba (25/10/11)

kelby i have pretty much the same thing for running my herms bucket and a pump off the one box (but one outlet has is controlled by a PID & a SSR between the switch & the outlet)

i have used the DPDT green illuminated rockers , because they are bigger, and therefore better - i can turn them on & off with my feet!

pics: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=805014


----------



## Amber Fluid (25/10/11)

kelbygreen said:


> But still not sure how the rocker switch works as there is 3 prongs but how do you wire them?? is one neutral and the other 2 active??? so one comes from the power source and the other goes to the power plant?



I just wired one up for to use along side my STC1000. The rocker switch has 2 active prongs and the 3rd is only for the light in the switch. Below is a pic which should give you some idea...


----------



## QldKev (25/10/11)

Amber Fluid said:


> I just wired one up for to use along side my STC1000. The rocker switch has 2 active prongs and the 3rd is only for the light in the switch. Below is a pic which should give you some idea...




I'm taking you did not wire up 240v that way?


----------



## Amber Fluid (25/10/11)

QldKev said:


> I'm taking you did not wire up 240v that way?



Yes I did but the switch I used was one of these 240v ones from Jaycar and was this is the way the salesman advised me to wire it.





The other pic I posted, I found on the net just to show that one of the connections is for the LED.


----------



## kelbygreen (25/10/11)

yeah Paul is going to come around and have a look see if he can come up with something else or advise me some more. I think I got it all sused but better to get some one that knows what there talking about to have a look lol.


----------



## kelbygreen (4/11/11)

ok mines all up and going easy as. But I wired it up different to amber I put the neutral on where it says ground, I assume thats right?? Will get some photos tonight if I can lol


----------



## emnpaul (4/11/11)

kelbygreen said:


> I put the neutral on where it says ground, I assume thats right??




Yep. If using 240V use the neutral wire.


----------



## kelbygreen (4/11/11)

here is some pictures. Ignore the hole beside it I forgot I had a timber there and hit 2 nails :S does the wiring look alright?


----------



## emnpaul (4/11/11)

kelbygreen said:


> here is some pictures. Ignore the hole beside it I forgot I had a timber there and hit 2 nails :S does the wiring look alright?



Sorry, too hard to tell from the pictures. The main thing is to make sure you don't have any strands hanging out when putting the crimp terminals on and not to knick the inner insulation when stripping the cord/circular. Aside from that make sure nothing can get wet and for your own protection make sure it's protected by a safety switch. Do yourself a favour though and press the test/trip button on safety switch before you fire it up. If it don't work you die. Maybe. 


Appologies on not having called in for a look. I have been flat out down at Charmhaven all this week. Still be willing to take a look if I'm in the area. I'll let you know when.


----------



## kelbygreen (4/11/11)

haha no worries mate. Yeah I was extra careful with them not to expose any wire and will run my RCD box when using it. I should of really got some more stuff to do my temp controllers ones in a ice cream box, the others in a old nail box and ones just dodgy and insulated by sitting the wires on timber. Might head in and get some more boxes and plugs to do them properly before something does go wrong lol


----------

